# Réduction pour les journalistes ??



## jfr (14 Mars 2001)

C'est exact. Réduction de 10% sur le matériel grand public et 15% sur le haut de gamme (y compris le Cube). Il faut demander un formulaire au service de presse Apple en fournissant son numéro de carte de presse, et le compléter avec le revendeur.

------------------
un mac, sinon rien


----------



## Gwenhiver (14 Mars 2001)

Ouaah ! Les journalistes ont une réduction plus importante que les étudiants !
J'espère que vous les payez pas hors taxe en plus ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2001)

Bonjour à tous
Je cherche une info un peu particulière : je suis journaliste et on m'a dit qu'Apple faisait des réductions.
Est-ce vrai ??
Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2001)

Merci de l'info
J'avais demandé à AppleStore France par mel mais visiblement ils ne sont pas au courant... Car ils m'ont répondu que Apple ne faisait plus ce genre de réductions...


----------



## jfr (14 Mars 2001)

Il est vrai que mon expérience date de décembre dernier... J'espère qu'ils n'ont pas changé de politique depuis...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je crois qu'effectivement cette réduc ne concerne pas l'AppleStore. Seulement les AppleCenter.

------------------
un mac, sinon rien

[Ce message a été modifié par jfr (edited 14 Mars 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2001)

Salut à tous
Bon, à priori Apple ne fait plus de réduc' pour les journalistes :-((((
Je viens d'appeler l'AppleStore qui me l'a confirmé. F*** !


----------



## Elifoster (23 Mars 2021)

jfr a dit:


> C'est exact. Réduction de 10% sur le matériel grand public et 15% sur le haut de gamme (y compris le Cube). Il faut demander un formulaire au service de presse Apple en fournissant son numéro de carte de presse, et le compléter avec le revendeur.
> 
> ------------------
> un mac, sinon rien


Bonjour,
Je tombe sur ce forum un peu ancien. La réduction de 10 ou 15% est toujours d’actualité en 2021?
Cdlt


----------



## drs (23 Mars 2021)

Membre supprimé 2 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> Bon, à priori Apple ne fait plus de réduc' pour les journalistes :-((((
> Je viens d'appeler l'AppleStore qui me l'a confirmé. F*** !



Bonjour

A priori non, depuis 2001 déjà


----------

